# Car hire in Italy



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

We've spent the last four winters on the Italian Riviera and this year we want to take Toad ( at the moment on an A frame) with us. Before we spend money on the now necessary trailer has anyone any experience of long term car hire in Italy?

Brian


----------

